# Don'tcha just feel like this sometimes?



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Funny but true.

http://illwillpress.com/ADVICEHD.html


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

bfree said:


> Funny but true.
> 
> ADVICE ON ADVICE :: illwillpress.com


Now that is awesome! Describes this place to a tee sometimes (okay...a lot of times).

LOL


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

Hilarious! :rofl: I'd love to know how many people, men and women, I've read about here on TAM who have done the same thing. Everybody tells them REALLY good advice, they ignore it, and the roof falls in on them again and they're soooooo upset. You wonder sometimes why they bothered to post here in the first place if they already knew what action they were going to take. Priceless! And by the way, 3-putt, your new avatar is terrific!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

That sounded even more crazy on settings and double the speed.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Re: Don'tcha just feel like this sometimes?*



MattMatt said:


> That sounded even more crazy on settings and double the speed.


Lol. I love Foamy. He keeps it real.


----------



## Devastated an lost (Oct 29, 2014)

Lol.. Don't you wish you could be that to the point with people sometimes..


----------



## carmen ohio (Sep 24, 2012)

bfree said:


> Funny but true.
> 
> ADVICE ON ADVICE :: illwillpress.com


Even funnier, a "support Billy Graham" ad appeared at the bottom of the video just as the profane squirrel launched into his first string of EFF bombs.

Here's my favorite "advice" video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avk1LTnIrXI


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks bfree! Needed that funny.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

:rofl:

That little guy lives in my head..


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

:rofl::rofl:
You nailed it.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

That little guy defines 90% of the posts here.


----------

